# Undercover Boss Hyundai



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Shows you how cars in a dealership get so bad 

30 Cars to be washed amount of time 1 hour 

And they offer a service wash which includes 

out side wash 
Inside hoover 
Dash and center cleaned and dressed
Wheels cleaned 
Tires dressed 
plus more 

How much time given 15 minutes :doublesho


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Lol just been ranting yo my mum about this, swirled to sh!t before the customer even gets it!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

just turned over for this as a break started, have I missed much??


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

some noob washing 30 new cars with a single sheet of bounty and a thimble of rain water


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Danman said:


> some noob washing 30 new cars with a single sheet of bounty and a thimble of rain water


Hahahaha:lol:
Like it:thumb:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

When was this on?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andystevens said:


> When was this on?


Its on 4seven at 01:10 tomorrow morning, or 21:00 tomorrow. Channel 4 at 22:55 on Wednesday.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Danman said:


> some noob washing 30 new cars with a single sheet of bounty and a thimble of rain water[/QUOTE
> A noob? I'm sure heard he had quite a few years experience behind him,it's not his fault he has had such strict time constraints. I imagine he'd love to be able to spend a couple of days on a car but thats not going to happen is it. There's no doubting his work ethic and he'd probably put a lot of people on here to shame with it.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Its on 4seven at 01:10 tomorrow morning, or 21:00 tomorrow. Channel 4 at 22:55 on Wednesday.


Thanks!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Work in a busy dealership valet bay at the end of Febuary or August then come back and post on one of these threads.

How much time would you spend cleaning a new car if you were getting paid £2.50 for cleaning it?

How much time would you spend cleaning a badly treated used car when you were getting paid £10 for cleaning it?

Oh and that's after you've had to buy all your own chemicals and materials!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I watched this, can't believe the boss boy thought you could clean car, hoover inside, clean dash, glass etc and dress tyres in 15 mins, those poor valeters didn't have a chance.

Why don't the stop the service washes all together, and then they will have more time to spend on the new cars rather than cleaning them they way they did.

They will also use less products etc and keep costs down.

Just a thought.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Just shows how out of touch bosses are with reality.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

They do what they are paid to , dealers want clean not detailed . 15 minutes is a joke though !


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i work at a garage at the weekends and i dont get 15 mins. mines is as long as is needed to get the car to a very high spec. like that weekend there. 2 days on bodywork on one. usually most are about 3 to 4 hours. garage im at is his own business and needs to keep his reputation. only the best.


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone else notice the "Boss" being shown how to clean the wash leather, by power washing it, while its on the FLOOR ! Its then used on customers cars !


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes and what about them first thing in the morning going over new cars with leather and bird poo just imagine all the scratch marks from the dust


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Blimey I'm just glad I missed the first half and only got to see the simpering boss giving tuppence holidays out to a couple of oiks|!! 
I'll attempt to get to see the rest though, thanks for the times Tracy!!:thumb:


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

just waiting for this to come on, love undercover boss.

Makes you think tho, the more they make surely the more places they go to are going to know what its for when someone comes in for a day being filmed about 'getting back into work' etc


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I liked the bit when he was in the compound, pre inspecting the cars for damage before going to the dealers, in a couple of minutes.


----------

